# Driver needed Clarence/Amherst/Williamsville Route



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm in need of an experienced driver. I have the truck (2002 2500HD look in sig), need someone to fill the seat. Commercial/Residential route. Approx. 4 hrs per run. Some minor shoveling may be required, but I do have a shoveler for the larger areas.

Can also lead to summer work (landscaping/mowing) if you are interested.

Email- [email protected] or call 716-863-5975 leave a message.

Thanks 
Keith


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Anything near Lancaster. Might be able to cover.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Nope, Main Street (Route 5) is the furthest South, I go.

Thanks Grandview.


----------

